# My GF's tank



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

This is a full view of her 20 gallon tank. Tiger is the oscar in the middle, Oscar is the oscar on the right and Tex is the cichlid on the left of the pic. She has an eel in the tank but this pic is older than that...she just got him yesterday. And she got her angel fish Riley who's also not presently in the photos.


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

another pic


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Close up of the cichlid


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's Tiger Oscar


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Tex posing for the camera


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Here's Oscar, he's not very photogenic apparently


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

Brings new meaning to the term dog food...jk


----------



## Black Piranha (Feb 1, 2003)

nice oscars. i wish i had some like that


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

Thanks, just feed them well.


----------



## acidsurvivor (Feb 7, 2003)

Nice Pictures.


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

compliments to kevin.


----------



## Innes (Jan 13, 2003)

nice pics, and nice fish - but I'm not too sure about the blue gravel and fake pink plant


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

nice oscars..i miss mine...but you know you will have to buy a bigger tank for those guys.


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

Innes said:


> nice pics, and nice fish - but I'm not too sure about the blue gravel and fake pink plant


 i think your jealous and want to get one just like that..







hehe


----------



## RAZORTEETH (Feb 6, 2003)

yeah i believe a lot more room for two oscars but hey they look good


----------



## Mr. Hannibal (Feb 21, 2003)

Agree, get a much bigger tank soon!


----------



## rosecityrhom (Feb 3, 2003)

I believe I'll end up being the one that buys them a larger tank


----------



## WebHostExpert (Jan 16, 2003)

very nice fish pcrose...









MAD


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Nice cichlids and color of the Oscars!!!








BTW: How much did that feeder with the tail cost you??? 
jk


----------



## pcrose (Mar 9, 2003)

thePACK said:


> Innes said:
> 
> 
> > nice pics, and nice fish - but I'm not too sure about the blue gravel and fake pink plant
> ...


 lol don't diss my gravel you know I am obsessed with blue I am thinking of taking the pink plant out and getting a different one because it is always on one side







but I could replace it and get a prettier pink plant.


----------



## EGK (Mar 1, 2003)

How are the oscars getting along with the eel? I was thinkin about putting an eel with my oscar eventually.


----------

